# Avatar,in theaters worldwide 12/18/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

20th Century Fox is bringing director James Cameron's first effort since *Titanic* to theaters later this year.

12 years have passed since *Titanic* debuted in theaters and went on to make box office history.

*Avatar* is currently slated for release on 12/18/09.

The forthcoming film is beginning to get more notice via various online outlets as time moves on.

The film has not been rated yet,but on the film's official site,the following message has been posted on the homepage:

*This film is not yet rated.
Parents of young children may wish to exercise discretion*.

Here is the link to the film's official site.

http://www.avatarmovie.com/

Fans will get an opportunity to see a 3D sneak preview of the film on 8/21/09.

The sneak preview will be made available to select IMAX 3D theaters in the U.S. and Canada.

The sneak preview also happens to be free to folks who might be interested in checking it out.

More info about the sneak preview can be viewed at the film's official link mentioned above,and at the following link from Yahoo.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/take5.html


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Steve615 said:


> 20th Century Fox is bringing director James Cameron's first effort since Titanic to theaters later this year.


He's done plenty of stuff since Titanic as a director, producer, writer...

Putting that way is just a bit lame. They make it sound like he's been holed up in a cave or something.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

The official trailer is now out - thoughts?

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...railer-for-new-James-Cameron-film-Avatar.html


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

It looks stunning.

Definitely the best CGI to date.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From CNN:

Will Cameron's 3D *Avatar* change cinema forever?

Ridley Scott says he is filming the forthcoming sci-fi adaptation *Forever War* in 3D after seeing some footage of *Avatar*.

*Iron Man* director John Farveau described the film as "a game-changer" and says he thinks it is "the future".

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/Movies/08/21/avatar.day.james.cameron/index.html?section=cnn_latest


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

A new trailer for the film appeared on Yahoo Movies today.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809804784/video/16357477


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry...

Every time I see a headline, or story about this movie, I connect it to: Avatar, The Last Airbender (which hits theaters in July 2010)


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I usually eat Mexican at least once a week.
That dude is hardly the last Airbender. 

For those who care, they are supposed to run a new trailer Sunday at the Cowboys game halftime show.

http://allangiven.com/2009/10/29/avatartrailercowboys/


----------

